# Algae Death Awwww Poo Phase 2



## urville (Sep 20, 2004)

Soooooooooo...

The green water went away in my 29 gallon! Yay Right?
Nooooooooo...

As soon as the GW or Euglena was gone suddenly I had this aglae that started as green dots, what I believed was GSA, but soon after it had green tufts of what looked more like green thread. but it never got into looking like a mat of algae. still spots of green with little tufts and not a whole lot of it either, does green spot do this?

I had diatom algae before and during the green water. And it has lingered, and it was all over the substrate up front. and it's either got another algae growing on it, or it's growen enough that it has threads. It's still brown, the exact color of diatom, but threads. when you look close at it in the current it looks like a brown seas of wheat. the guppy eats it, but it's not under control and my oto wont clean the substrate. I still have diatoms even on the glass towards the front bottom of the glass. it's on my mini moss too. und i hate it.

I have pressurized co2 I run about 4 bubbles per second, my plants pearl like mad and things are growing great.
I dose EI in a split up regiment. meaning i split the weeks dose into every other day doses but the totals are:
1/2 tsp kno3 a week
fleet half a ml a week
csm+b 3 ml a week

i dont know where i have gone wrong or if this is just a phase but boy..
HELP!
hehehe
Ian


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

Aww poo 2!? Maybe your otto is defective. Mine cleaned out my tank of diatoms overnight. Have you thought about getting it a few more companions? As soon as I changed my CF 10000k/Actinic bulb, the green (well, brown) menace went away very quickly. May the plant gods smile upon thee and grant thy powers of unimaginable algae eradicating powers! [-o<


----------



## urville (Sep 20, 2004)

does it get thready like that?

Yeah i can afford an Ah kit but not the bulbs... hehehehe it's always something
 workin on it
Ian


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Well, you seem to be going in the right direction. You mention your plants are growing well, but how heavily planted are you? The key to getting rid of algae is to have plenty of healthy plants growing well.

You may also use a small tube to suck up the tufts of algae to help your algae cleanup crew.


----------



## urville (Sep 20, 2004)

well, i dont exactly know how to answer that. I could take a picture when I get home. I was told i didnt have enough plants so i bought some cabomba and put it in all over, i like it. I have tonina on the way, but with these little hairs I dont know what to do, I hope the tonina survives it, it wont be here until Tues. I'm going to grab my anachris and stick it in too tonight to be sure.... I'm at a loss.... I can get the light and bulbs if I get a loan but first they have to get here and theres building a hood or hoods for them. Poo...
Ian


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I think that at 3.4wpg and CO2 injection, your dosing may be a bit low.

You're dosing around 18mg/l of NO3 per week. I usually dose around 5mg/l of NO3 per day and at the end of the week before water change I have levels of 25-30mg/l of NO3. And this in a tank with just under 3wpg.

I know nothing about PO4 dosing with Fleet...

Once you get your NO3 up (and PO4 if required) then you'll also need to increase your trace dosing. 3ml of the "standard" CSM+B solution doesn't sound like much to me. Haven't used CSM in a while but I think with 1tbsp mixed in 250ml of water you want to be adding 3ml 3x a week (somebody please confirm!). You could start lower than that and watch the reaction of the plants (give it 2 to 3 weeks) and then increase if necessary.

Sounds like you've sorted out the light and CO2. Now just go down the line and work on getting the macros and then the micros correct!


----------



## urville (Sep 20, 2004)

my only question here is that this wont affect my cherrie shrimp which are sensitive to nitrate levels above 40.... i guess i will go check fertilator


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Don't know about Cherry shrimp but I've got lots of Amanos in that tank and they seem just fine.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I would increase the KNO3 to 1/4 tsp (maybe 3/8 tsp) 3x a week, the Fleets to 0.5ml 3x a week and the CSM+B to 5ml 3x a week. This assumes a good amount of plants in the tank and 3wpg.

I wouldn't worry much about the Cherry Red Shrimp being sensitive to Nitrates. I've had my NO3 much higher than 40ppm in the past with no adverse effects. 

Since you have hair or some other type of algae present, it will probably respond well to the fert increase as well. Get in there and manually remove it, every day if needed, as it will not go away like diatoms do.


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

Can you get a picture of it? I want to know if that's what I have, or if my algae farm is different...


----------



## urville (Sep 20, 2004)

Matpat.. I shall succeed sir!

Dew...
Pictures here in about an hour got lots of email to sift through


----------



## urville (Sep 20, 2004)

MatPat - Okay. You did mean 4x a week on fleet and kno3 right? if not where would i skip a day?

Dew and Others - 
Here is the tank pic... Tonina in 2 days... shipped before it really started going nuts.
AND close ups


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

Hmmm. Odd lookin' stuff you got there. I cranked up my co2 and I'm trying a 3-4 day blackout. Already I see a difference in my problem. The stuff in my tank isn't as "stringy." It's a bit more grainy looking. I'll try to post some pics and compare. Hope MatPat's advice helps you kill whatever the heck it is...


----------

